# Can't leave you guys alone!



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

I turn my back and you blow up TB! hmy:

I wasn't sure at first if it was my bad or not, not being able to log in
and having fat fingers, it took me a while to switch the password over! :smiley-computer012:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep, you can blame us, we broke it alright! Next time you'd better tie us up before you go  :undwech: 

I'm glad you were able to change your password successfully! It certainly has been inconvenient after Vertical Scope reset the passwords.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

:green pied: lol I about never got mine changed whew.now I can't remember my new password hehehe.oh well better safe than sorry.Blessings


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Glad you got in . I hate password changes myself. Nope, you can't leave this site, as evidenced by your 'long term active member award' !


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad I was not the only one who was locked out HE HEE. All is well again in the land of Talk Budgies :Love birds:


----------

